# Just A Question About Trying Again?



## Andypanda6570

How old are you all and do you have any health problems? ( Only answer if you feel comfortable )
I am 41 and I have a thyroid problem since I am 35 which is controlled by Synthroid .In pregnancy i was checked and the medicine was adjusted but I still worry it can cause a a miscarriage having a thyroid problem not the medicine that is a category A and does NOT harm the baby . I have mild high BP which I was on Labetalol for now I am back on Atenolol (which isn't good in pregnancy it is a category d, so not good that is why doc switched me when I was pregnant) cause Labetalol was making my Carpel Tunnel horribly worse, after pregnancy I went back to Atenolol. If I do get pregnant again I would have to get back on Labatalol or something similar cause it safer than Atenolol , so anyone else want to share with me about these things or there health concerns? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

I'm 36, and I have a progressive kidney condition which I've had around 10 years now but is in remission. It developed after my 2nd child was born, and it was one of the main reasons we didn't carry on having children (that, and our autistic son), until I went into remission last year. It was always a concern with the last pregnancy but it had nothing to do with the loss. The main issue is that I leak protein in my urine. It was increasing during the pregnancy but I never got far enough along to really see what would have happened, if anything. I stopped all my meds as soon as I conceived.

I'm now not taking any meds at all, and my kidneys are behaving all by themselves, with the protein leak going back down again on its own. It is a cause for concern with trying again, but docs seem pretty positive. One of the main risks is preeclampsia but I also found out protein leak can lead to low birthweight, which I wasn't aware of. All I am doing at the moment is trying to get my protein leak down as low as possible, taking vits and fish oil, because the lower it is to begin with, the better.


----------



## babylou

I'm 38 and don't have any major probs. 

Had bad headaches not so long ago, and think this is caused by neck strain. No meds, as I can control by posture and sleeping position.


----------



## blav

I'm 24 and don't have any health concerns, aside from the incompetent cervix that was diagnosed this pregnancy. I've read a lot of positive things about successful pregnancies after IC, but it is soooo nerve racking to think about, even now. 

My mom had two girls at age 35 and 37. She didn't have major health problems but did have high blood pressure, asthma, high cholesterol and both of my sisters were and are perfectly healthy.


----------



## rossyrozela

Iam 39 i have Hepatitis,iam not on medication and when my youngest was born he had to get a hep vaccine before he could start breastfeeding.I lot my baby at 20 wks and 5 days and iam desperate to try again.iam already amother to 3 boys,i lost agirl.Now my Hepatitis the doctor said it is so small that i dont need to worry about it,i get checked when iam pregnant i go to see the gastroenterology they check my liver and they have always said its ok.i just feel that i still have alittle bit of energy to carry ababy hopefully ahealthy baby,iam only asking for one last chance then thats it.


----------



## mhazzab

I'm 32, and have had arthritis since I was 24. For years my specialist was trying to get me to take methotrexate as apparantly it is the best treatment, but, I always refused, as it can cause birth defects. Apparantly it is fine to conceive after 3-6 months off it, but I just didn't feel right about it, so always turned it down. My arthiritis was managed by taking pills daily, which I stopped as soon as I got my first BFP, again apparantly they are safe during pregnancy but I wanted to try without them. Arthritis is an illness that often goes into remission during pregnancy, which is what happened to me. 

I never did start on the pills again after losing the girls, there didn't seem much point as I was hoping to be pregnant again soon. I've also had several random health issues that all point to MS but it has never been diagnosed and hopefully it never will be...
Not sure if this has helped you or not, lol xx


----------



## kiki04

My mom has had a thyroid problem since I was little and she still went on to have 4 babies... her last at age 38 :hugs:


----------



## jennijunni

33. No health problems except PCOS which has been successfully treated for almost 12 years. Though we are thinking I have undiagnosed thyroid issues, which may have caused my last 2 losses. I will be having some tests done in a week.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Thank you so much everyone..XOXOOXXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

rossyrozela said:


> Iam 39 i have Hepatitis,iam not on medication and when my youngest was born he had to get a hep vaccine before he could start breastfeeding.I lot my baby at 20 wks and 5 days and iam desperate to try again.iam already amother to 3 boys,i lost agirl.Now my Hepatitis the doctor said it is so small that i dont need to worry about it,i get checked when iam pregnant i go to see the gastroenterology they check my liver and they have always said its ok.i just feel that i still have alittle bit of energy to carry ababy hopefully ahealthy baby,iam only asking for one last chance then thats it.

I am so sorry for your loss. :cry: I have 3 boys 20.17 and 11 and i also lost a girl ..AVA XOXOX


----------



## DueSeptember

*I'm 29 and BP is up but not real high I hate going to the Doctors!!!! Maybe that is why but I am also overweight =l Trying to Lose but it is HARD as I do LOVE Food lol but other than that my Vitamin D was low and when I was pregnant they gave me vitamins to take...

Also I was diagnosed with cin3 and had to have a colpo done at 14 weeks then after I Lost Maya in June I had a LEEP done in September so kind of scared to TTC but I really want to be a Mommy and Maya would be proud to be a sister *


----------



## dnlfinker

I am 30 and my only issue is PCOS. I hard time getting pregnant with my daughter .for the liitle girl that i lost back in July, it also took over a year. I am no longer on meds as i believe they caused my bAby problems but we will see if i can get pregnant on my own


----------



## Andypanda6570

I just hope if and when I do get pregnant I do everything right . My thyroid needs to be checked every 4 weeks ( Did that last time in my pregnancy with Ava ) my blood pressure needs to be in check I mean the highest it ever was , was 139 over 90. I absolutely CANNOT be on Labetalol something similar and safe but not Labetalol is just brings on to many side effects. SO we will see what happens. I am going to my OBGYN on December 5th so we will see what happens. I am taking care of everything now that i wont be able to if I do get pregnant like my wisdom teeth and other stuff. Again, thanks for answering and helping me out..Love U All :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi Andrea, I'm 39 and have no known health issues but I was a carrier of Strep B, it comes and goes as far as I'm aware and lots of women may carry it at some time without realising, it only gets picked up if swabbed and usually only is a problem if it grows so much it gets into the urinary tract and causes a UTI, otherwise Antibiotics are advised in labour as a precaution to protect the baby. The only problem is, I know it got into the placenta last time, the only question is was it the cause or effect of the membrane rupture, so it will always worry me if I get pregnant again as it caused no symptoms. They say once you are a carrier then they treat you as though you always are but most midwives disagree. Anyway, that's my ramble but that's it for me. 

Good luck hon xxx


----------



## MummyStobe

Hi Andrea I'm 27. I had treatment to my cervix in 2009 by way of a loop biopsy. My consultant doesn't think it caused my pprom but I'll have cervical scans once I reach 13 weeks to check for any weakness. xx


----------



## Neko

I lost my baby at 14/15 weeks. No testing was done on the chromosomes to know if that was the issue. Blood work revealed that I have Low C protein (clotting issue) and I have a moderate blood pressure problem which did not respond to Labetol.

During my pregnancy with Avery I took Metyldopa for the high blood pressure (500 mg x 2 times per day) which controlled my blood pressure. I also injected myself every day in the stomach with a blood thinner. 

Due to my problems I had extra monitoring, which included appointments every 2 weeks during the first two trimesters. Weekly appointments in last trimester plus a weekly biophysical profile after 32 weeks. If the baby failed the biophysical profile (Avery wasn't a fan of the NST) I had to repeat it later in the week. 

Fortunately everything worked out and Avery was induced at 38 weeks exactly as I was told at the beginning of the pregnancy. I needed to stop blood thinners 2 days in advance of delivery. If there are any problems an induction as soon as possible is usually recommended. I also found out at the delivery that I was GBS positive and was given IV antibiotics.

I was 34 when I lost Alden, 34 when I conceived again and managed to have Avery one week before I turned 35. So technically I was 34 and no advanced maternal age thing on my file. :laugh2:


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm 25 and have mild arthritis which I am not currently on any medication for, I just manage with normal pain meds, watching what I am doing and diet. I also suffer from migraines although I'm quite good at spotting and avoiding my triggers now (chocolate boo :( ) and so dont suffer them as much.

Our loss was due to a chromosomal disorder (Turner syndrome) which at 25 I just never expected to happen - naive now I know.


----------



## yazoo

Hey Andrea, 

I'm 25 with Antiphospholipid syndrome (blood clotting). Very scared about the outcome of any subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## Imalia

I'm 32 and have PCOS and diabetes, the diabetes is pretty well controlled, but my doctor refuses to do anything about the PCOS, very frustrating.


----------



## dnlfinker

Imalia , 

I have had PCOS for the past 5 years( as far as I know) and it is so hard to get pregnant but not impossible. Believe me , its better that doctors dont prescribe you drugs , I think it have caused my daughter loads problem and I will regret this for the rest of my life! Please take this advice , I dont want anybody else to get hurt like me and my OH did . The only reason we took Chlomid was because the risk of birth defects were not explained to us.

All the best to you and everybody else on this forum

Natalie

QUOTE=Imalia;14233674]I'm 32 and have PCOS and diabetes, the diabetes is pretty well controlled, but my doctor refuses to do anything about the PCOS, very frustrating.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I'm an early pregnancy loss (7-8wks), but thought my 2cents/pence worth might be helpful for the thyroid/PCOS ladies...(andypandy knows me and my story a bit...).

I had a mc and two possible chemicals before getting pregnant again (am 27wks tomorrow, and so far, so good!). I was told that I couldn't have children back in my 20s and went onto graduate school, travel, artistic stuff and fell pregnant after stopping contraception at age 41 (my husband and I thought, oh, let's see what happens), unfortunately, had a mc (and a terrible public hospital experience that still makes me cry at times), after a possible chemical last September (2010), my GP put me on metformin as it has been shown in many studies (although there is debate, naturaly) that it can decrease the risk of mc in PCOS women, I continued to take it until wk 20 of this pregnancy (or until the placenta took over, plus another month or so, for my piece of mind) and in our pre-IVF blood work, it was discovered that I had an underactive thyroid, but only borderline, my GP put me on a low dose and in repeat blood work in May, she increased it -- I had a prefect 28 day cycle and as we were waiting for my AF to begin the first cycle of IVF, it never came and I fell pregnant naturally....I was 43 and am now 44, and the baby seems to be absolutely ok via scans/blood work (we decided not to do amnio as I was terrified of mc)...

I honestly think (and thank) my GP who tried the metformin and over-ruled the fertility expert, who said that since my thyroid was borderline, he wouldn't prescribe any medication, as all my blood work in the pregnancy has come back good, I don't know if I just got lucky, but I as move into the third trimester, the level of kindness and compassion in this thread has been amazing -- and hope that nobody is offended by me posting here....

best wishes


----------



## winterwonder

Hello!

I'm 26, I have crohns disease, but otherwise i am in perfect health, and this was my first pregnancy, didnt have any problems during it at all although i did found out i was rhesus negative and need anti-D injections, until our 20 week scan when we found out we had lost our little boy.


----------



## Andypanda6570

SabrinaKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an early pregnancy loss (7-8wks), but thought my 2cents/pence worth might be helpful for the thyroid/PCOS ladies...(andypandy knows me and my story a bit...).
> 
> I had a mc and two possible chemicals before getting pregnant again (am 27wks tomorrow, and so far, so good!). I was told that I couldn't have children back in my 20s and went onto graduate school, travel, artistic stuff and fell pregnant after stopping contraception at age 41 (my husband and I thought, oh, let's see what happens), unfortunately, had a mc (and a terrible public hospital experience that still makes me cry at times), after a possible chemical last September (2010), my GP put me on metformin as it has been shown in many studies (although there is debate, naturaly) that it can decrease the risk of mc in PCOS women, I continued to take it until wk 20 of this pregnancy (or until the placenta took over, plus another month or so, for my piece of mind) and in our pre-IVF blood work, it was discovered that I had an underactive thyroid, but only borderline, my GP put me on a low dose and in repeat blood work in May, she increased it -- I had a prefect 28 day cycle and as we were waiting for my AF to begin the first cycle of IVF, it never came and I fell pregnant naturally....I was 43 and am now 44, and the baby seems to be absolutely ok via scans/blood work (we decided not to do amnio as I was terrified of mc)...
> 
> I honestly think (and thank) my GP who tried the metformin and over-ruled the fertility expert, who said that since my thyroid was borderline, he wouldn't prescribe any medication, as all my blood work in the pregnancy has come back good, I don't know if I just got lucky, but I as move into the third trimester, the level of kindness and compassion in this thread has been amazing -- and hope that nobody is offended by me posting here....
> 
> best wishes

Never be offended by you, thank you for your kindness and your info. I told you once you are my inspiration:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

you are SO sweet, crossing fingers for you this month....(I have tears in my eyes!)....

best wishes always!!!!


----------



## mhazzab

Andypanda6570 said:


> SabrinaKat said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm an early pregnancy loss (7-8wks), but thought my 2cents/pence worth might be helpful for the thyroid/PCOS ladies...(andypandy knows me and my story a bit...).
> 
> I had a mc and two possible chemicals before getting pregnant again (am 27wks tomorrow, and so far, so good!). I was told that I couldn't have children back in my 20s and went onto graduate school, travel, artistic stuff and fell pregnant after stopping contraception at age 41 (my husband and I thought, oh, let's see what happens), unfortunately, had a mc (and a terrible public hospital experience that still makes me cry at times), after a possible chemical last September (2010), my GP put me on metformin as it has been shown in many studies (although there is debate, naturaly) that it can decrease the risk of mc in PCOS women, I continued to take it until wk 20 of this pregnancy (or until the placenta took over, plus another month or so, for my piece of mind) and in our pre-IVF blood work, it was discovered that I had an underactive thyroid, but only borderline, my GP put me on a low dose and in repeat blood work in May, she increased it -- I had a prefect 28 day cycle and as we were waiting for my AF to begin the first cycle of IVF, it never came and I fell pregnant naturally....I was 43 and am now 44, and the baby seems to be absolutely ok via scans/blood work (we decided not to do amnio as I was terrified of mc)...
> 
> I honestly think (and thank) my GP who tried the metformin and over-ruled the fertility expert, who said that since my thyroid was borderline, he wouldn't prescribe any medication, as all my blood work in the pregnancy has come back good, I don't know if I just got lucky, but I as move into the third trimester, the level of kindness and compassion in this thread has been amazing -- and hope that nobody is offended by me posting here....
> 
> best wishes
> 
> Never be offended by you, thank you for your kindness and your info. I told you once you are my inspiration:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, it's wonderful to hear from someone who has been through what we have and is now in third tri. Gives me hope i can get that far. Sending you and your rainbow lots of love xx


----------



## rossyrozela

You inspire me,i was so worried that time is running out for me and i have relaised that if you can do it ,why cant I,iam so happy for you and please continue sharing with us your pregnancy journey and iam praying for you that you have ahealthy baby,I have read your story 3 times and with asmile on my face when the ending was positve.Iam proud of you and i admire you for the determination to continue trying for what you want.
You have given me hope,so much hope as i was loosing hope.Iam 39 and i hope i can also try again.Its hard work trying but again i cant stop wanting abby so much.Good luck


----------



## Andypanda6570

rossyrozela said:


> You inspire me,i was so worried that time is running out for me and i have relaised that if you can do it ,why cant I,iam so happy for you and please continue sharing with us your pregnancy journey and iam praying for you that you have ahealthy baby,I have read your story 3 times and with asmile on my face when the ending was positve.Iam proud of you and i admire you for the determination to continue trying for what you want.
> You have given me hope,so much hope as i was loosing hope.Iam 39 and i hope i can also try again.Its hard work trying but again i cant stop wanting abby so much.Good luck

I am 41 and I am scared also, but believe me it will happen for the both of us. For you 39 and 41 may not sound like such a HUGE difference, but it kind of is.. you have at least 2 more good years than me, meaning maybe I got till 44 GeeZ I hope not :wacko: you will be ok you have I would think at least a good 4 years , me maybe 2 ..I am scared but I am more scared of not trying..XOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hey Andrea, just thought I'd let you know that a friend of mine here is about 22wks pregnant and is 44, with a chronic lung condition. She went away down to the hospital (far away) to get amnio when the time came and was told as she was low risk she didn't need to get it! Not saying anything about getting amnio, but just thought you'd like to know that she was able to get pregnant at that age (without trying, as I understand) and that she is considered low risk, so the age isn't as significant as you think. Just thought I'd pass that on....

xxx


----------

